# DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*DAFV-HV: 
Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht​*
In der Vorbereitung zur Hauptversammlung 2017 mit Wahlen zum Präsidium hat der DAFV sein Delegiertenmaterial veröffentlicht.

Dem Link folgend kann man das als PDF runterladen:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...iertenmaterial-zur-dafv-hauptversammlung-2017

Interessant neben dem üblich-belanglosen Geschreibsel der Funktionäre im DAFV ist auf den Seiten 9 - 10 der Punkt Mitgliederstärke und Stimmverteilung.

Denn bei den jetzigen im Delegiertenmaterial noch angegeben 512.154 Zahlern im DAFV (von mal knapp 900.000 vor der (Kon)Fusion in VDSF und DAV organisierten Zahlern), wovon auch bis zum Stichtag 15.10. 2016 lediglich 452.485 überhaupt bezahlt hatten und damit Stimmrecht, dürften auf Grund der vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften die Zahl realer Personen nochmal deutlich niedriger liegen (ich schätze so um 20%).

Nimmt man die, welche bis zum Stichtag gezahlt haben, hat sich das also gegenüber vor der (Kon)Fusion schon halbiert - Glückwunsch zur "erfolgreichen Arbeit" kann man da nur sagen..

Aber auch bei den gemeldeten Zahlern (s.o., das sind weder tatsächliche Zahlen, noch reale Personen, nur das was die LV eben melden) mit 512.154 ist man dank "kompetenter Arbeit" auf bestem Wege, sich gegenüber vor der (Kon)Fusion zu halbieren...

Interessant dabei:
Der wieder zurück in den DAFV gekommene Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg wird da nur mit 40.000 Zahlern aufgeführt. 

Der LFV-B-W selber veröffentlichte aber für sich (je nachdem, wo man auf seinen Seiten schaut) zwischen 60.- und 70.000 Zahler..

Ob da schon die vielen Kündigungen eingerechnet wurden, um nicht zu viel beim DAFV bezahlen zu müssen? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320869

Da hilft selbst dann die eigentlich satzungswidrige Aufnahme von Bezirksverbänden wie des BSV Koblenz direkt in den DAFV nicht mehr, das Bild zu schönen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325410

Da nun aber ja die vernünftigeren Landesverbände eh schon die Flucht ergriffen haben und noch diejenigen mehr oder weniger aktiv im DAFV dabei sind, die es immer noch nicht begreifen und eh alles immer im Normalfall bisher blind und stumpf abnickten, werden wohl auch solche Dinge weiter seitens der Funktionäre und Delegierten weder angesprochen noch kritisiert werden.

*Kandidatenliste*
Die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV stellt nun auch "ihr" Team vor, mit dem sie die nächsten Jahre die organisierte Sport- und Angelfischerei "beglücken" will:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...chbesetzung-freiwerdender-posten-erforderlich

Ob sich da dann was positiv ändern für Angler oder das das Angeln könnte im Vergleich zum bisherigen 4-jährigen Desaster,  wenn sich die Liste derer anschaut, die da mit/für Frau Dr. kandidieren, ist zumindest diskutabel (alles nur die üblichen bisherigen  Schönredner und Abnicker. Selbst die neuen wie Kath und Mau waren ja schon in der obskuren Finanzkommission drin (s. auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4348492#post4348492))..

Also nix Erneuerung, sondern wohl eher Zementierung der Betonkoppfraktion), die mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (von einigen hörte ich den Begriff Monsanto-Christel) gegen Herrn Schneiderlöchner (hier hörte ich auch schon Möchtegern-Saar-Napoleon) antreten will.

Oder wie viele sind da in dieser Liste dabei, die am Ende jedem die "Treue" schwören würden, egal wer gewinnt, Herrn Schneiderlöchner oder Frau Dr. ?

Schneiderlöchner hat ja nach kein "Schattenkabinett" bekannt gegeben wie nun Frau Dr., so dass man diesbezüglich eh nur spekulieren kann.

Aber seine guten Beziehungen zum DSAV und dessen wieder zur Wahl ins DAFV-Präsidium stehenden Präsi Quinger sind ja bekannt, der ja aber eigentlich auf der "Liste" von Frau Dr. steht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem hört man ja, dass Quinger mit Schneiderlöchner, mauschelt (der LFV Saar ist mit ein paar hundert Mitgliedern als LV im DSAV organisiert, um seinen wettangelnden Mitgliedern internationale Wettangeln zu ermöglichen, da der DSAV ja die CIPS/FIPS-Mitgliedschaften vom DAFV übernommen hatte), zudem stellt der  Saarverband als einer der wenigen überhaupt noch wohl Gewässer für DSAV-Veranstaltungen in D zur Verfügung. So will Quinger und der DSAV eben evtl. sich nach allen Seiten absichern, egal wer Präsi bleibt oder wird.
> 
> Diese Klein- und Splitterverbände wie der DSAV, die ja keine angelpolitische Arbeit machen sondern nur ihre nationalen Veranstaltungen und die internationalen Wettangeln durchführen, sind ja für die Verbandswelt oder die breite Anglerschaft eh so weder  relevant noch noch notwendig.
> 
> ...




*Welche Richtung und warum?*
Von beiden war ja öffentlich noch kein Wort zu einem Programm für den DAFV zu hören.

Warum wollen die Präsident werden?

Was wollen die mit dem Amt anfangen?

Wohin solls gehen - weiter Richtung Naturschutz und Tierschutz, wofür ja beide Kandidaten/innen stehen, oder endlich mal in Richtung Anglerschutz?

In Sachen "Kompetenz" und "Anglerfreundlichkeit" ist das ja "ausgeglichen" verteilt zwischen den Kandidaten/innen..

Zum in der Realität 4 Jahre lang zu betrachtenden Desaster des  Rest-DAFV mit der amtierenden Präsidentin braucht man sowenig zu sagen wie zu den juristischen Faux Pas in Bezug auf C+R des Rechtsanwaltes Schneidderlöchner oder das festschreiben von c+r-Verbot und Nachtangelverbot im saarländischen Fischereigesetz unter Mithilfe von Schneiderlöchner:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190

*Also werden wir fragen.....*
Da jetzt beide Kandidaten öffentlich bekannt gegeben  haben, den zersplitternden, schrumpfenden, auf den anglerischen Abgrund weiter zurennenden DAFV auf den nächsten Schritten zu begleiten, werde ich analog zu unserem Wahlprüfstein für die Bundestagswahl den beiden Kandidaten/innen einige Fragen vorlegen.

Ob von diesen dann  Antworten kommen werden, wie sie von den Bundesparteien allen zugesichert wurden, wird sich zeigen.

Frau Dr. übte sich ja bisher immer in Kommunikationsverweigerung...
Und trotz Nachfrage durfte ich ja die umfangreiche Mailkommunikation, die mir Herr Schneiderlöchner angedient hatte, leider nicht veröffentlichen. 

Er hatte aber darin angemerkt, er würde Fragen beantworten, wenn er persönlich sie " für sachdienlich halte".... 

So oder so:
Wie immer halten wir  euch auf dem Laufenden....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## iXware (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Zitat:
>>Eine erhebliche Ausgabenunterschreitung wurde bei den Haushaltsposten "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit", "Europaarbeit" und "Personal" mit 189.125,04€ festgestellt<<

gerade die wichtigsten Dinge werden nicht gemacht... dafür wurden die die Ausgaben beim Casting überschritten.. Tolle Arbeit kann ich  da nur sagen...

Ausgaben (Auszug): 
Verwaltung, Raumkosten, Personalkosten: Soll: 999870,-€ ist: 545470,93€ (größter Posten)
Gewässer, Umweltschutz, Öffentlichkeit: Soll: 235700,-€ Ist: 80392,45€ (Posten mit größer Abweichung)

haben die überhaupt gearbeitet? Kein Wunder, daß wir uns schlecht vertreten fühlen, sie liefern den Beweis ja sogar schwarz auf weiß...


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Bei all meiner Kritik an Steffen Quinger & dem DSAV, ist seine "Doppelstrategie" ja schon irgendwie geschickt.

Ob es einen Zusammenhang damit gibt, dass Bernhard Pieper nicht mehr antritt?
Gut, dieser Greis will sich wohl nicht mehr dauernd nach Berlin schleppen,
aber es könnte auch eine Unterstützung für Schneiderlöchner darstellen, denn wenn er siegt bekommt der DSAV wohl wieder die Tür geöffnet und Pieper drohte in diesem Fall ja mit Rück- & Austritt.

Thomas Frage nach Zielen, Motiven,... ist irgendwie witzig.
Wann gab es solche jemals?
Warum sollten solche nun auf einmal entstehen?

Insgesamt ist Frau Doktors Liste aber nahezu komplett die alte VDSF-Mischpoke, ein reines
*Horrorkabinett*
und ein Zementieren des Status Quo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*



iXware schrieb:


> Zitat:
> >>Eine erhebliche Ausgabenunterschreitung wurde bei den Haushaltsposten "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit", "Europaarbeit" und "Personal" mit 189.125,04€ festgestellt<<
> 
> gerade die wichtigsten Dinge werden nicht gemacht... dafür wurden die die Ausgaben beim Casting überschritten.. Tolle Arbeit kann ich  da nur sagen...
> ...


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen aber unterwegs und nur eingeschränkt arbeitsfähig deswegen gerade, deswegen musste ich den Artikel heute morgen schnell zurecht schustern und hab das nicht auch noch ausgeführt - umso "schöner", dass es nicht nur mir auffällt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Gerade von einem LV-Präsi, der nicht mehr im DAFV vertreten ist, zum vorgelegten Material:
_"Der jetzige DAFV hat für uns die selben Vorteile wie ein Fahrrad für eine Kuh!
Und die Notwendigkeit besteht in der selben Form".._

Würd ich nicht widersprechen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Erste Insolvenzen durch Baglimit - Newsletter Initiative gegen Angelverbote!*

Reiner Gube (Referent f. Angeln f. Menschen mit Behinderung), auf einmal nur noch *UNTER VORBEHALT....... *

Karl Dettmar (Referent f. Meeresangeln) auf einmal nur noch *UNTER VORBEHALT....... *

Gestern war das noch alles ohne Vorbehalte - da haben wohl inzwischen einige bei Christel oder Seggelke interveniert.................... 


;.-))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Auch witzig die Satzungsänderungsanträge der Hessenfischer - die wollen noch mehr Amateure ins Präsidium und das aufblasen desselben mit Ehrenamtlern..

Abgesehen davon, dass angeblich auch zu viele gute Köche den Brei verderben, spricht man da wenigstens noch von Profis und nicht von den Hesserfischern gewünscht von Amateuren - und zweitens muss man überhaupt jemand finden, der auch nur ansatzweise geeignet wäre UND Lust dazu hätte, sich bei so einer Desastertruppe zu engagieren ;-))

Dass dazu meines Wissens noch das Quorum von 90% zur Satzungsänderung gilt,. macht es zumindest unwahrscheinlicher, dass so gequirlte ..... in die Satzung kommt.. 

Das zweite (auch Satzungsänderung) ist der Antrag dass der Bundesverband die Landesverbände mind. 3 mal im Jahr zu "Arbeitssitzungen" einzuladen.
Verbandsausschüsse wären aber keine Sitzungen, die da zählen würden - halt weitere sinnfreie Verbandskaffefahrten, bei denen mit noch mehr Ehrenamtlern und Amateuren am Ende noch weniger Sinnvolles rauskommen dürfte als im bisher schon zerstrittenen kleineren Präsidium ohne Arbeitsitzungen -  gönnen wir ihnen den Spaß: Wir werden berichten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Frau Dr. schreibt in ihrem Vorwort übrigens auch wahrheistwidrig, dass Angler so viel Dorsch wie Fischer fangen würden..






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Natürlich fangen deutsche Angler ungefähr soviel Dorsch wie Fischer. Wie deutsche Fischer. Jedenfalls, sofern man den Zahlen glauben schenken mag.

Was Frau Happach-Kasan aber im Gegensatz zu Dir verstanden hat ist, dass es für den Bestand der Ostseedorsche die deutsche Fangquote vernichtend ist, während die Fänge anderer Länder kaum negativen Einfluss haben. Und darum müssen die deutschen Angler eben auch verzichten. Weil.....................
das eben so ist. (Hier steht ein Ironie-Smilie)


----------



## Lazer45 (26. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

...und wenn man das Thema "Insolvenzen in der Fischerei" weiterdenkt, wird die Quote zwischen dt. Fischer und dt. Angler noch auffälliger...*so* untermauert man die eigene statistische Argumentation...

Grüße

Arno


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV-HV: Kampfabstimmung - Delegiertenmaterial und "Schattenkabinett" steht*

Im Zusammenhang mit Frau Dr. und dem DAFV das Wort "Argumentation" zu verwenden, halte ich schon für wirklich seeeehr optimistisch gedacht...

Je mehr man sich mit diesem Delegiertenmaterial beschäftigt, desto unglaublicher ist wieder das Ganze.

Obwohl es nun finanziell (bis jetzt, Einnahmen brechen ja nun durch Kündigungen weg) wirklich nicht allzu schlecht aussieht für das kommende Jahr - auch weil ja überall bei praktischer Arbeit für Angler und Angeln gespart wird "_Zitat: >>Eine erhebliche Ausgabenunterschreitung wurde bei den Haushaltsposten "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit", "Europaarbeit" und "Personal" mit 189.125,04€ festgestellt<<_ - wird wieder versucht, die Finanzen unklar darzustellen und durch verschiedene Darstellungasarten in verschiedenen Bereichen zu verschleiern.
Und das obwohl diesmal ja alles ok ist soweit!
Baut man da schon wieder fürs vielleicht wieder notwendige "verschleiern" in der Zukunft vor????????????

Und KEINER der Delegierten und Funktionäre hat bisher dazu mal das Maul aufgemacht, ich denke, das wird auch bei den letzten, die noch auf dem sinkenden Schiff sind, so bleiben, dass die willenlos alles schlucken was vorgelegt wird...


----------

